# MM router bits in sets



## wooddove (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi folks I've been a model builder most of my life. But being a sailing and boating nut Iv'e taken to designing small boats for the fun of it. ergo, building the test models out of balsa.
While building out my shop I came across a router problem. there seems to be plenty of router bit kits on the market that contain grooving bits in 1/4,3/16,5/16,1/2,etc.
But almost all of the plywood these days are in metric. this makes the slots made with the fractional bits to sloppy and require two passes with a smaller bit. Yes I can buy specialty bits, but individually they are expensive. Does anyone make a reasonably priced kit to cover this common plywood range?
P.S.
The dado sets available seem to have the same problem. Can't find one that will get down below 1/2" ( 15/32") metric.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

4 pc 1/2" SH Dado Plywood Straight Router Bit Set | eBay

==


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

balsa brain said:


> Hi folks I've been a model builder most of my life. But being a sailing and boating nut Iv'e taken to designing small boats for the fun of it. ergo, building the test models out of balsa.
> While building out my shop I came across a router problem. there seems to be plenty of router bit kits on the market that contain grooving bits in 1/4,3/16,5/16,1/2,etc.
> But almost all of the plywood these days are in metric. this makes the slots made with the fractional bits to sloppy and require two passes with a smaller bit. Yes I can buy specialty bits, but individually they are expensive. Does anyone make a reasonably priced kit to cover this common plywood range?
> P.S.
> The dado sets available seem to have the same problem. Can't find one that will get down below 1/2" ( 15/32") metric.


Hi Russ - I have to get most of my plywood from Home Depot and it seems to change size from trip to trip and sometimes sheet to sheet. I've got the kit BobJ3 linked to and it's pretty good but more and more I've become resigned to two passes. h34r:


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I have one of these sets..

Grizzly.com

Works well most of the time, but an adjustable dado jig should work all the time!


----------



## wooddove (Apr 20, 2011)

Duane
thanks for the adjustable dado site. I've down loaded it and will give it a try.
and thanks all of you responders for your input. All have insight.
Russ


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The plywood is not a metric size; it is a plywood strength rated size. All manufacturers offer plywood bit sets.


----------

